# Most definitely moving toward fall



## Ed Mashburn (Sep 15, 2016)

Good evening to all- this afternoon I was at the local bream pond with my old fly rod- I did catch some nice, fat bream, by the way, and I noticed the signs of fall. leaves were falling into the water, monarch butterflies were winging past, and hummingbirds were fighting over the water.
Here on the Gulf Coast, fall is not a dramatic season- it just sort of melts from summer into what passes as winter here.  Each day is a little shorter, each day is a little cooler, and then it's Christmas.
That's fall here, but it's coming on.
The only real indicator of fall in the Deep South? It's football season.
What's fall like where you live?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Here fall is gradual. Slowly, the deciduous trees turn varying shades of gold through russet. The soft air chills, and the misty blue of summer slowly fades into the increasing rain of the fall and winter months. Such is a temperate climate. Right now, it is warm and sunny. Today it is seventy three/twenty two degrees.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)

Fall comes on gradually here, too.  The trees will start turning until there are brown leaves covering all of the ground.  I love when people put their pumpkins and scarecrows on their porches.  Also love when the smell of apple cider with a cinnamon stick in it melting is in the air.  I love Autumn.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2016)

Cool in the morning,  then hot in the afternoon, then cool in the evening.

I have to change clothing 3 times a day!   Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Cool in the morning,  then hot in the afternoon, then cool in the evening.
> 
> I have to change clothing 3 times a day!   Grrrrrrrrrr!


Don't you have AC?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, I have AC but I'd like to get out of the house once in awhile.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 15, 2016)

Starting to see signs of it here in MA. Temps down to 46º tonight. Leaves are just starting to turn in some places, but a long way to go. No need for a/c most days, though yesterday it did get up into the 80s. Was just saying to my wife that it may be time to put the warmer blanket on the bed, but we'll wait a few more weeks. Good snuggling weather she said.


----------



## Carla (Sep 15, 2016)

Fall is a beautiful season here in the northeast. Trees are gorgeous,  however it has been extremely dry these past couple months so it may not be as colorful as it usually is. I love the cooler nights and warm afternoons, it is perfect weather. Less humidity means the sky is bluer and the gentle warm breezes are quite nice! Probably in another month or so we will get our first frost as temperatures begin to drop. That's when we get busy raking leaves, pulling up annuals, liming the grass, and turning off the outside water supply. Often, we have another warmup period we refer to as Indian Summer. By Thanksgiving, we are really in the dark and begin to feel the approaching winter.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 15, 2016)

Carla said:


> Fall is a beautiful season here in the northeast. Trees are gorgeous,  however it has been extremely dry these past couple months so it may not be as colorful as it usually is. I love the cooler nights and warm afternoons, it is perfect weather. Less humidity means the sky is bluer and the gentle warm breezes are quite nice! Probably in another month or so we will get our first frost as temperatures begin to drop. That's when we get busy raking leaves, pulling up annuals, liming the grass, and turning off the outside water supply. Often, we have another warmup period we refer to as Indian Summer. By Thanksgiving, we are really in the dark and begin to feel the approaching winter.



Indeed, Fall is the best season in the Northeast. Love this time of year between now and the beginning of November.


----------



## jujube (Sep 15, 2016)

Trees are beginning to turn at the higher elevations in the mountains here.  Time for a trip this weekend to a mountain-top orchard we love for fresh apple cider and hot apple cider donuts.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 16, 2016)

It was 44 degrees at 6:45 this morning up here, but 65 in the house. First morning I've turned the heat on. I took a hike yesterday that overlooks the area 360 degrees and I don't see very many leaves turning yet. Looking forward to that hike again in a couple of weeks and will take some photos.


----------

